
Trick SARS-Cov-2 learned that makes it nastier than the first SARS - DyslexicAtheist
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1246975275021348865.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
here is the paper he links to in the thread:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2196-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2196-x)

